# What's your community aquarium? What you have now, what you plan to do, your dream 1



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

I just thought it would be interesting if people said what all they have in their community aquariums; species, decorations, size, anything else you want to include. And if you don't have one, you can put what you are planning, or your dream community.

 I'll go first. 

In process: 75 gallon, bogwood and fake plants (including floating plants): 10 Harlequin Rasboras, 10 Panda Cories, 11 Neon Tetras, 10 Marbled Hatchetfish. 

Dream Community: A bunch of rainbowfish species.


----------



## thunder2012 (Aug 11, 2009)

75 Gallon with sump overflow filter
3 6-Inch Pink Kissing Gouramis, two 3-inch Sun Catfish, one dwarf cori, 3 2-inch chinese algae eaters, 4 skirt tetras, 1 7-Inch african Knife fish, 1 small red gourami, 1 3-inch golden gourami, one 3-inch bala shark, 2 6-Inch Striped Angelfish, one platy, one molly.
A couple fake logs, and a bunch of fake plants.


----------



## thunder2012 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dream... 800 Gallon Shark Tank.


----------



## Steveston3 (Aug 12, 2009)

I am just finishing setting up my first "real" tank after years of 10 or 20 gallon ones. I have a planted 65 gallon and feel it's my First Tank. I have it planted on the right with rocky caves on the left. I have 18 neon tetras, a golden chinese algae eater and a green algae eater, an otto and a spotted cory. I had some driftwood that I purchased from my LFS and got a weird whitish film trailing off it, so I took it out. My substrate is medium rock, large rock gravel, large gravel and crushed white riverstone.

Dream Tank: 120 gallon cichlid tank, maybe electric blues and electric yellows. I've heard of people adjusting brackish puffers in this combination, maybe angels as well.

Dream Tank 2: 60 gallon, fast current with bubble wall for seahorses, with dwarf ochraceous seastars.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

90 Gallon running an Rena XP4 with a Hydor inline heater

5 bosemani Rainbows
2 Australian Rainbows
3 Turquoise Rainbows
1 3 Spot Gourami
1 Gold Gourami (to be moved shortly)
1 Silver Dollar (to be moved shortly)
5 Red Glass Barbs
6 Corydorus Duplicareus
1 Green Tiger Barb
4 Giant Danios


i have 9 more tanks in my house, but this is my show tank, as of right now

My dream tank?????????????..................Converting my other 90 gallon to a FOWLR tank in a few months.........still doing my research on species and compatibilities


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooh, what an interesting thread 

My Community:
50 Gallon Bow Front,
An Angel, three Gourami(one dwarf, two Honey), three platy....and a few other odd little fish that need to be moved/taken back at some point :lol:

Two other tanks, one is being redone and restocked and the other is a mini Gourami tank with a Honey and three Sparkling Gourami ;-)

Dream Tanks:
55 gallon Gourami community
100+ gallon Giant Gourami tank


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

my little 96l comunity is now only some corydoras, ottos, and platys.
a couple of plants,and rock work.
filtered and using charcole.
but i'm going to get some rummynosed tetras.
the other tank is planted with rocks and wood,it houses some mouthbrooder cichlids,
and some tetras as dither fish.
the dither fish were in the tank first,and the cichlids became very at home very fast.
can't show you a piccie because my comp won't let me upload them :dunno:


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

Community Tank 1: 20 gallon - 6 tiger barbs, 6 zebra danios, 1 bushynose pleco.

Community Tank 2: 29 gallon - plants & malaysian driftwood, 3 turquoise rainbows, 4 blackline rasboras, 4 assorted corydoras, 1 otocinclus, 1 snowball pleco, some snails.

I'm turning my 55 gallon into a planted community tank I now have in mind the following list:

2 dwarf gouramis & 4 honey sunset gouramis OR 6 bosemani rainbowfish
2-4 female bettas ( maybe)
8-10 harlequinn rasboras
2 dojo's (got)
3-4 yo yo loaches 
more plants including floating

Dream Tank 1: 80 gallon tall - plants, rocks and malaysian driftwood, 2 marble angelfish, 8-10 hatchetfish, 6-8 glass catfish, 3-4 clown loaches, banjo catfish, 1 albino bushynose pleco, 1 farlowella. 

Dream Tank 2: 100 gallon - lots of caves made from lace and slate rock, MANY african cichlids.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Community Tank #1 - 55 gallon, natural gravel substrate, Malaysian driftwood and lots of fake plants, fake tree stump decoration, 1 Ctenopoma Acutirostre, 1 pair Pearl Gouramis, 5 Congo Tetra, 1 Pleco

Community Tank #2 - 37 gallon, play sand substrate, mix of live and silk plants, Malaysian driftwood, 1 Angelfish, 6 Rummynose Tetra, 6 Harlequin Rasboras, 4 Sterbai Cories, 1 BN pleco

Dream Tank - 180 gallon American cichlid tank


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My dream tank? 300gl reef with many assorted tangs & triggers. 
(tangs + triggers + reef = impossible!) You said "dream" tanks. :-D


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

My dream tank is a giant 100,000 gallon tank with a 10-foot-long dojo that can give you underwater rides on it's back.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

MXS said:


> My dream tank is a giant 100,000 gallon tank with a 10-foot-long dojo that can give you underwater rides on it's back.


Now THAT would just be an epic win :lol:


----------



## Nicknac44 (Jul 20, 2009)

My dream tank would be like a huge tank that was an entire wall in my house! It would be a huge reef tank with every tang imaginable!


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

20 gallon with wet/dry sump overflow with "too many" fish, so I'll list the crunchy guys...

4 clams
2 ghost shrimp
1 snail

Todo: get a 50 gallon before my fish get too big!

My real dream is a saltwater aquarium room! Use a small bedroom of a house, make a circular tank to go around the whole room. The terrain would gradually change from one end to the next. Maybe coral on the left, more of a beach on the right.


----------



## stogucheme (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh, my absolute dream would be to have so many fish! Platys, Endlers, Barbs, Mollies, Guppies, Gourami, Siamese Fighting Fish, Badids, Angelfish, Rams, Sharks, Rasboras, Bettas, some Danios. Probably Tetras, too. What can I say? I love color.

Right now I have small tanks due to lack of space and money. :-( But hopefully, one day!


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

5.5g Male Betta 
10g Pea Puffers 
20g Harlequins, Neons, Platies, Guppies, Cories, Nerite Snails
55g Silver Dollars, Pearl Gourami, Hillstream Loach, Mollies, Serpae Tetras, African Dwarf Frog, Leopard Bush Fish, Bleeding Heart Tetras, Chocolate Talking Cats, Banjo Cats
55g Red, Blue, Boesemani Rainbows, Zebra Dainos, Zebra Loaches, Platies, Moonlight Gourami, Bristlenose Pleco
35g Red Tailed Shark, Amazon Puffers 
220g Black Skirt, Lemon Tetras and Bala Sharks

The 220 is being stocked and planted as my "dream" aquarium, as per my thread "On my way to getting my dream aquarium..." 

...however my real dream, if I had unlimited space and resources, would be a salt water (don't tell anybody) shark tank! But my wife would have to do the tank cleanings.


----------



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

*Experiment, unintended, but experiment tank*

29 gal. Instant Aquarium substrate, don't remember the names of the colors but dark and light mixed up. Some Laterite which I accidently over dumped in half of the tank, un rinsed. I must apologize for mixing my experience with the description of my tank. 2 Sunset platys, 2 Mickey Mouse platys and 1 Red minor (serpa) tetra. Anubia nana, Anubia congensis, Water Wisteria, Swords, Vals and crypts. 2 Volcanic rocks, ceramic smooth bark stump, driftwood. Dual T5HO lights, glass canopy.


----------



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

*Experimental, unintended, but experimental*

29 gal
4 platys
1 red minor(serape) tetra
volcanic rocks
gravel multicolor
Dual T5HO lights
Plants (Varied)
glass canopy


----------



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

*sorry about double post*

Forum inexperience


----------

